# Do Crock Pots Make Superior Soups?



## TomBrooklyn (Jan 30, 2004)

Are slow cooking electric crock pots superior to covered saucepans on a gas stovetop for making soups?


----------



## kyles (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Tom and welcome,

I have made soups both ways, and to me, the end result is pretty much the same, in that both methods rely on the use of a great stock, and good ingredients. The slow cooker/crockpot comes into it's own for pulses such as lentils, and convenience, you can leave it do it's thang while you're at work etc which is what I love about it. With pulses etc, I find that if you are going to cook them in the crock pot you can get away with little or no soaking time, and here in the north of England, dried peas etc are what we eat in winter!  :roll: Not quite used to them yet!


----------



## Dove (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a crock pot of green pea soup on now.This is a new one to me. It comes with the ham flavor packet. I made it once before and liked the idea that I didn't have to have a ham bone or ham hocks on hand.  
Dove


----------



## northernMIcook (Jan 30, 2004)

I have alway cooked my soups on my stove until last week. I came across a recipe for pea soup in the crock pot. I tried it and LOVED it. With this recipe you can just dump everything into the pot...turn it on...and 5 hours later its done. This kind of cooking gives me more time for making the fun stuff....dessert! I would love to try some more crock pot recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi northernMIcook!  I think it depends on what type of soup you want to cook.  I do a minestrone where it really has to be done on the stove because I add the veggies in at all different times.  But a vegetable soup, French Onion soup, potato soup, soups where everything is pretty much done at once would be good in a crockpot.  But as far as using the word "superior" I would use it in the sense that if I'm going to be gone all day and I want to come home for soup then the crockpot is "superior" in that sense!     Saves me from having to do the soup at the end of the day!


----------



## Dove (Feb 4, 2004)

NorthernMIcook,
If you have time would you share the Pea soup recepie with the rest of us :?: 
Marge   (Dove)


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 4, 2004)

No problem Marge,
Here's the recipe:

Slow Cooker Split Pea Soup

1 16oz package dried green peas, rinsed
2 smoked hamhocks  (can also use 1 hambone or 2 cups diced ham instead)
3 carrots, peeled and sliced
1 onion, chopped
2 celery stalks, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 bay leaf
2 teaspoons chicken seasoning salt
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
1 ½ quarts hot water

Layer ingredients in slow cooker as listed, pour in water. DO NOT STIR. Cover and cook on high 4 to 5 hours or on low 8 to 10 hours until peas are very soft and ham falls off bone. Remove hamhocks and bay leaf. Cut meat off hocks, add to soup. Serve with croutons. Freezes well.


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 6, 2004)

Love split pea soup!

Thanks MIcook, with those vacum packs of diced ham at the supper market that would make this soup supper easy  

I need to try it!

I do prefer cooking a big pot of soup on the stove on a chilly winter weekend. I reserve the crockpot for days I go to work.


----------



## Essie (Aug 9, 2004)

I make some of my soups in the crock pot in the summer when the AC is on. I start it before bed and in the morning I have a delicious soup. Sometimes, I will also use the c p when I have a bunch of errands to run and will be out all day. 
I don't think soup is the c p is superior, but it is convenient at times. 
However, there is nothing better than a large pot of soup simmering on a back burner on a cool fall day.
As you can see, I love soups of all kinds any time of the year.


----------



## thegrindre (Sep 22, 2018)

I must admit that there is definitely a difference! I've made my soups both ways and voude to never use the stove top method for soups again. Slow cooking is the best and more flavorful way to make soup.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 23, 2018)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Are slow cooking electric crock pots superior to covered saucepans on a gas stove top for making soups?


I've used the slow cooker for soup when I've needed a lot but didn't have time to stand over it. Not much difference really except that it doesn't boil over. Not much of a time saver as the veg & meat (or whatever you are using) need to be prepped in an ordinary pan before they go into the slow cooker with the stock.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2018)

thegrindre said:


> I must admit that there is definitely a difference! I've made my soups both ways and voude to never use the stove top method for soups again. Slow cooking is the best and more flavorful way to make soup.




Hi Rick. My opinion is exactly the opposite. I like to have complete control of my soup making plus I enjoy making soup as a process of adjusting the heat and taste as it goes. If one has the time, it's what real cooks do the way I see it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hi Rick. My opinion is exactly the opposite. I like to have complete control of my soup making plus I enjoy making soup as a process of adjusting the heat and taste as it goes. If one has the time, it's what real cooks do the way I see it.



...+1


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 23, 2018)

As my grandmother used to say "It's the ingredients and the love that makes a good soup"


----------



## Kevin86 (Sep 23, 2018)

I used to think so but I think ‘better’ is a term that gets thrown around too much. 

Is it better because the prep can be done ahead so you can socialize?

Is it better because your kitchen doesn’t heat up?

Is it better because you can make it and be at work at the same time?

Is it better because things are spicier,  thinner broth....

Some people like how a stove top soup can steam off instead of recycling the water

I make some soups in the oven to bring brings out the roasted taste. 

Pea soup vs chicken noodle vs squash vs beef vegetable etc so on different cooking methods bring out different tastes that appeal to different people with different spice levels etc. So slow cookers are great I love them. But hey better isn’t an easy word to agree with on such a huge topic.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> ...+1



+2



Kevin86 said:


> I used to think so but I think ‘better’ is a term that gets thrown around too much.
> 
> Is it better because the prep can be done ahead so you can socialize?
> 
> ...



The original question was, does a slow cooker make superior soups? So it's about the end result, not the circumstances around making it.

In my experience, slow cookers often overcook the ingredients and the food comes out tasteless and either mushy or dry. Making soup on the stovetop allows you to monitor it, tasting and adjusting as it cooks. It's hard to do that with a slow cooker and keep the temperature where it needs to be. 

The exception is making pulled pork or beef when the meat is all you want. When I'm making a pot roast or stew on the stovetop, I leave the lid ajar so the liquid can reduce. This leaves caramelized residue (fond) on the inside of the pot, which is delicious stirred into the food 

And I also also split pea soup in the slow cooker. It turns out great unattended. I don't eat it, but my husband loves it, so this works for us.


----------



## thegrindre (Sep 23, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hi Rick. My opinion is exactly the opposite. I like to have complete control of my soup making plus I enjoy making soup as a process of adjusting the heat and taste as it goes. If one has the time, it's what real cooks do the way I see it.


 Stovetop takes about half the time to make BUT the flavor isn't there as it is with a slowcooker.
*GotGarlic* mentioned that slow cooking over cooks it and it will if you leave it in the pot too long and 'over cook' it.   You've got to monitor the process as you do with stovetop methods. It's just not as critical.
I make a Chicken Vegetable with Rice that comes out fantastic in a slowcooker. It's also great on the stovetop but not as flavorful.
 My split pea soup is the same way. Best in a slowcooker but only good on the stovetop.
I will admit that I have over cooked my soups in trying to find the right length of time to slow cook them for.
 But all in all, slowcooking is the best for flavor. 
Chicken Vegetable with Rice
Split Pea


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2018)

thegrindre said:


> Stovetop takes about half the time to make BUT the flavor isn't there as it is with a slowcooker.



That's exactly where several of us disagree with you. A slow cooker doesn't develop flavor as well as stovetop cooking does. If you like it, fine. I don't. 



thegrindre said:


> *GotGarlic* mentioned that slow cooking over cooks it and it will if you leave it in the pot too long and 'over cook' it.   You've got to monitor the process as you do with stovetop methods. It's just not as critical.



It's not necessary to laugh at people in order to get your point across. 

The primary supposed benefit of slow cookers is that you can leave them unattended for many hours and get good results. That means not being around to monitor it, like going to work and being away for 8-12 hours. Also, I was following recipes in the book that came with my slow cooker, including the timing, and food came out overcooked. That's useless to me and a waste of food.

So if you like it, fine. I don't.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, Rick!  

I looked at your split pea recipe - it's really similar to how I have made it for years, except I don't blend everything together.  I like the veggies visible and chunky, but just soft enough for a bit of a bite.  LOVE split pea soup!  

I haven't used a slow cooker in many years, but I do love my Nesco.  Instead of just low, med, and high settings on a slow cooker, it has a programmable dial that allows everything from warming to roasting to sear.  They're great and I wouldn't be without mine. 

6 Quart Roaster Oven | NESCO®


I do use stove top for cooking most soups, though.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2018)

thegrindre said:


> Stovetop takes about half the time to make BUT the flavor isn't there as it is with a slowcooker.
> *GotGarlic* mentioned that slow cooking over cooks it and it will if you leave it in the pot too long and 'over cook' it.   You've got to monitor the process as you do with stovetop methods. It's just not as critical.
> I make a Chicken Vegetable with Rice that comes out fantastic in a slowcooker. It's also great on the stovetop but not as flavorful.
> My split pea soup is the same way. Best in a slowcooker but only good on the stovetop.
> ...




Since you're responding to my comment Rick, let me start with your split pea soup recipe which says it's just like Anderson's. I've often said that Anderson's Split Pea Soup in Buelton Ca. (also canned) is horrible soup in my opinion. I've no idea how they've stayed in business all these years and I've even gone so far as to call it Soylent Green. 
If that's what a crockpot does for SP soup, it makes sense.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 23, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> +2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original question was asked in January of 2004. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Since you're responding to my comment Rick, let me start with your split pea soup recipe which says it's just like Anderson's. I've often said that Anderson's Split Pea Soup in Buelton Ca. (also canned) is horrible soup in my opinion. I've no idea how they've stayed in business all these years and I've even gone so far as to call it Soylent Green.
> If that's what a crockpot does for SP soup, it makes sense.


 
Yes....I have to have some texture in my split pea soup.  I cook the split peas down till they are almost done, then add sautéed onions, carrots, celery and ham (or bacon) and continue simmering until the veggies are tender but not overcooked.


----------



## profnot (Sep 23, 2018)

I love the way a slow cooker marries flavors.

But I also love the taste of roasted vegetables and meat over the taste of boiled.

This summer I used the slow cooker to dry-cook / roast meat, like a pork roast for a pulled pork in BBQ sauce meal.  Came out great and the kitchen didn't get too hot, as it would have if I'd used the oven.

My favorite beef stew recipe involves putting only a quarter of the vegetables and meat in the slow cooker with beef broth and cognac.  I let this cook for several hours.  But then I roast the rest of the beef and vegetables in the oven.

A bit before serving, I put everything in the slow cooker and mix.  The broth is fantastic, the vegetables are a bit crunchy, and the meat has a roasted flavor.

Next time, I think I'll cook the onions with bacon in a frying pan to get the onions to caramelize.  Then I'll add them to the slow cooker at the end.  Or perhaps I'll just spoon some on top of bowl of stew.  I love caramelized onions.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> The original question was asked in January of 2004. [emoji2]
> 
> CD


I know


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2018)

I can't imagine using a crock pot to make my favourite homemade soups. The roasted vegi bisque only simmers for 10 minutes. The leek and potato soup simmers for 20-30 minutes and for the last ten minutes you are checking if the potatoes and leeks are done yet.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 24, 2018)

Ive never noticed a difference in the end result of stove top vs crock pot.
That being said, Ive only used it for vegetable soups.

To the slower cookers defense,  I probably didnt give it a proper chance, as I am an active cook.  I need to have my hands in it at all times, stirring, tasting, adjusting .... Its almost like torture for me to just let it sit all day long without poking around .

Therefore, my opinion means nothing 

Ill just sitback and watch everyone else yell at each other.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2018)

I once had a meal cooked in a slow cooker (crock pot) back in the '70s. I actually looked forward to it. That was before I tasted it and realized that the meat swam in its own fat during cooking. That was the last time and I will never own a slow cooker (except my outdoor slow cookers). Stove top requires you to pay attention and you are there skimming any fat/impurities that rises to the surface. IMO, that allows the flavors to concentrate and not have that fat to interfere with them. Also good ingredients and proper technique (adding ingredients at the proper time) make for superior taste and quality.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 24, 2018)

CraigC said:


> I once had a meal cooked in a slow cooker (crock pot) back in the '70s. I actually looked forward to it. That was before I tasted it and realized that the meat swam in its own fat during cooking. That was the last time and I will never own a slow cooker (except my outdoor slow cookers).


  The same applies to Dutch ovens, pressure cookers, and roasting pans.  You can get silicone roasting racks to keep the meat out of the fat / juices.  You can always trim excess fat, and there is still enough left for flavor.

  Slow cookers have their place, if not for the best possible flavor and texture, but for the convenience factor.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> *The same applies to Dutch ovens, pressure cookers, and roasting pans. * You can get silicone roasting racks to keep the meat out of the fat / juices.  You can always trim excess fat, and there is still enough left for flavor.
> 
> Slow cookers have their place, if not for the best possible flavor and texture, but for the convenience factor.



Did you miss the part where I said you are there to tend to the dish and remove fat/impurities as they rise to the surface? Also how are you going to cook SOUP while using a rack to keep meat out of the fat. Now that would be a great achievement. Don't need a convenience factor, those are for Sunday when we make meals/dishes ahead for the following week. 

Hey if you like slow cookers, that is great, just don't try and tell me soups made in them are superior.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 24, 2018)

CraigC said:


> Did you miss the part where I said you are there to tend to the dish and remove fat/impurities as they rise to the surface? Also how are you going to cook SOUP while using a rack to keep meat out of the fat. Now that would be a great achievement. Don't need a convenience factor, those are for Sunday when we make meals/dishes ahead for the following week.
> 
> Hey if you like slow cookers, that is great, just don't try and tell me soups made in them are superior.


  WHOOAA!  Relax and re-read both posts.  You said meal, not soup, and I never said soups made in a slow cooker are superior.  And, there is nothing to prevent you from occasionally skimming in a slow cooker if you choose to do so.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 24, 2018)

My answer is NO

A covered dutch oven produces the best soups and stews, if you ask me.

Food cooked in a crock pot always has a dull "crock pot taste."


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 24, 2018)

jennyema said:


> My answer is NO
> 
> A covered dutch oven produces the best soups and stews, if you ask me.
> 
> *Food cooked in a crock pot always has a dull "crock pot taste."*




Jenny, I've heard you put it that way before, and every time I've thought you hit the nail on the head. That "crock pot taste" is unmistakable to me too. I don't notice it so much with cooking just a roast for shredding, but the minute other foods are added nothing tastes good to me except the meat.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 24, 2018)

I have potatoes in my slow cooker right now, waiting for them to get soft for potato soup. I could do that in a kettle, but I used the kettle to make the bacon. For me it's just convenience. The potatoes can cook while I can sit here on the computer without worrying about them.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 25, 2018)

I am a Cast Iron Dutch Oven cook. I can't provide you with any scientific evidence that a cast iron DO is better, I just know that it is. 

To me, a crock pot is a convenient way to make a meal. Dump a bunch of stuff in a crock pot, turn it on, and go to work. Nothing wrong with that. 

Since my office is upstairs from my kitchen, I don't care about dump and cook. In fact, I look at cooking a soup or stew in a DO as an excuse to get away from my desk and do something fun. I love to stir my soups/stews and smell them, and taste them as they cook. 

*So, is a crock pot superior? No. Does it do the job? Yes. *

We all cook under different conditions. Crock pot soup with wholesome ingredients is certainly better than processed canned soups with chemicals no one can pronounce. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2018)

All you people from back in 2004 and those from 2018 should read this article.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/10/why-pressure-cookers-are-better-than-slow-cookers.html

It's a direct comparison of slow cookers vs. dutch ovens vs. pressure cookers. It may not change your mind but it provides some food for thought.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> All you people from back in 2004 and those from 2018 should read this article.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/10/why-pressure-cookers-are-better-than-slow-cookers.html
> 
> It's a direct comparison of slow cookers vs. dutch ovens vs. pressure cookers. It may not change your mind but it provides some food for thought.


+1. Read it when it was published and it confirms my experience.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 25, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Jenny, I've heard you put it that way before, and every time I've thought you hit the nail on the head. That "crock pot taste" is unmistakable to me too. I don't notice it so much with cooking just a roast for shredding, but the minute other foods are added nothing tastes good to me except the meat.


Sometimes the "crock pot taste" can be traced back to the washing-up of the pot. I don't put mine in the dishwasher because I found it had a peculiar taste even though it looked clean. I now scrub it well in hot water and washing up liquid in the sink and then rinse it well. No " crock pot taste".


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Sometimes the "crock pot taste" can be traced back to the washing-up of the pot. I don't put mine in the dishwasher because I found it had a peculiar taste even though it looked clean. *I now scrub it well in hot water and washing up liquid in the sink and then rinse it well. No " crock pot taste".*




Sorry, but that idea just doesn't fly with me. I've never put that huge pot in the dishwasher and I certainly know how to scrub it perfectly well.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 25, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Sometimes the "crock pot taste" can be traced back to the washing-up of the pot. I don't put mine in the dishwasher because I found it had a peculiar taste even though it looked clean. I now scrub it well in hot water and washing up liquid in the sink and then rinse it well. No " crock pot taste".



No.  The crockpot taste has nothing to do with how its washed and has everything to do with how the food is cooked in one.

Read Kenji's article that Andy linked above.  He explains everything ….

https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/10/why-pressure-cookers-are-better-than-slow-cookers.html


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> All you people from back in 2004 and those from 2018 should read this article.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/10/why-pressure-cookers-are-better-than-slow-cookers.html
> 
> It's a direct comparison of slow cookers vs. dutch ovens vs. pressure cookers. It may not change your mind but it provides some food for thought.




I strongly urge anyone interested in this thread to take the time to read all of this article. 

*Rick*, I sincerely hope you will take particular note of the proof about split pea soup.


----------



## Addie (Sep 25, 2018)

I gave away my crock pot slow cooker. I found myself always reverting back to what I know and what my family loves. Cooking on top of the stove. 

The Slow Cooker takes the joy out of cooking. And that is one of my favorite activities.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

If I never served a crowd again, I would have given my CP away too. It's great for serving perfectly cooked food.
However, I find my electric multi temperature Nesco Roaster a great appliance for both cooking and serving.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 25, 2018)

I have three slow cookers, two pressure cookers (stovetop and electric), and two dutch ovens (CI and tri ply), and I use them all.  It just depends what I'm making, among other things.  I don't think that there is any one method of cooking that is best for all soups and stews, especially when the rest of life is taken into consideration.

  The most useful slow cooker is the Cuisinart Multi-Cooker, which has a metal crock and a saute function.  Meats cooked in a slow cooker benefit from browning first, just like cooking in a dutch oven or a pressure cooker.  I can brown the meat, add the remaining ingredients (retaining the fond in the pot), set it to one of the slow cook functions, and ignore it for a few hours.  If I want to thicken the sauce I remove the lid and set it to saute.  I suspect that those complaining about "dull crock pot taste" (whatever that is) have had dump dinners, without the benefit of browning the meat first.  I find b/s chicken thighs work very well in a slow cooker, as they hold up well to longer cooking times (unlike white meat).  As far as the concept of starting the slow cooker before going to work to return to a meal, there aren't too many things that won't be grossly overcooked after 10 hours or more.

  I have a beef stew recipe that I have made for decades, and have cooked it in a DO, a slow cooker and a pressure cooker.  The pressure cooker version was the best (after browning the meat first).  Pork shoulder is another cut that is particularly good in the pressure cooker.

  I don't make a lot of soups, but when I do, it's in a DO.  They usually don't take all that long, and I don't see the benefit of a slow cooker or a pressure cooker in this case.

  Some people like to keep stirring the pot, smelling and sampling along the way, adding to their enjoyment of cooking and eating.  Kind of like the travelers who feel that getting there is half the fun.  They will not be happy with a slow cooker or a pressure cooker.  I am not in that camp, and don't like being a slave to the stove.

  You can make the case that the "best" way of making a dish is in a DO on the stove, oven, cooked on a smoker, etc., but convenience has to be a factor for most people.  Who hasn't used a store bought jar of marinara, mayo, or (heaven forbid) soup, instead of making their own?  IMO the "best" method is the one that allows you to make a good, healthy meal with the time and effort you are willing to put in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I suspect that those complaining about "dull crock pot taste" (whatever that is) have had dump dinners, without the benefit of browning the meat first.



Not in my case. I have browned meat on the stove and put it, along with the fond, into the slow cooker. One of the problems with slow cookers is that there is no evaporation, so there's very little flavor development after the food goes in. 



tenspeed said:


> As far as the concept of starting the slow cooker before going to work to return to a meal, there aren't too many things that won't be grossly overcooked after 10 hours or more.



And yet, many, many recipes for slow cookers call for exactly that and one of the selling points is that people can come home after a long day to a yummy meal. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2018)

Whether I use a crock pot, stove top, or pressure cooker depends on the type of soup, and how much time I have to make it.  Split soup is fabulous, and easy in the crock pot, as is bean soup.  New England Boiled Dinner is best made, IMHO, in the pressure cooker.  Soups that incorporate cream sauces, such as Bechemel, or Volute, are best done on the stove top.  Also, soups that poach the protein are easier to do on the stove top.

I often use the stove top to brown the meat and caramelize onion before adding them to the soup.  A roux can be made of flour, butter, then turned into a binder for split pea soup by ladling broth from the cooked soup into the roux, and then add the thinned sauce back into the soup.  This keeps the pea solids suspended in the soup, and adds a rich, buttery flavor that enhances the soup.

Also, be careful with the crock pot as aromatic oils and flavors can be lost by evaporation if they are cooked too long.  i made a tomato-basil soup once that was seasoned perfectly.  I put it in the slow cooker, thinking that an overnight simmer would allow the flavor to perfectly distribute through the soup.  The house smelled great the next morning, and all of that great basil flavor was in the air, and completely gone from the soup.

There is no one best way to make the best soup.  The correct method must be used for the type of soup, and there are so many kinds of soup.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 25, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Whether I use a crock pot, stove top, or pressure cooker depends on the type of soup, and how much time I have to make it.  Split soup is fabulous, and easy in the crock pot, as is bean soup.  New England Boiled Dinner is best made, IMHO, in the pressure cooker.  Soups that incorporate cream sauces, such as Bechemel, or Volute, are best done on the stove top.  Also, soups that poach the protein are easier to do on the stove top.
> 
> I often use the stove top to brown the meat and caramelize onion before adding them to the soup.  A roux can be made of flour, butter, then turned into a binder for split pea soup by ladling broth from the cooked soup into the roux, and then add the thinned sauce back into the soup.  This keeps the pea solids suspended in the soup, and adds a rich, buttery flavor that enhances the soup.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the above, Chief. I've found that the overnight cooking is far too much for most recipes. I've also noticed that the newer slow cookers are hotter than the original ones and tend to rattle along at a rolling boil even on the low setting. (It's not a fault on my slow cooker - I have three, all different makes, and they all do it). Probably to comply with the health & safety legislation requirements


----------



## buckytom (Sep 25, 2018)

I love my crock pot. Makes fantastic soups, especially pea soup with ham on potatoes.

If loving my crock pot is wrong, I don't wanna be right...


----------



## Addie (Sep 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> If I never served a crowd again, I would have given my CP away too. It's great for serving perfectly cooked food.
> However, I find my electric multi temperature Nesco Roaster a great appliance for both cooking and serving.



My mother had one of them, and she made some fantastic meals. My sister ended up with it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 26, 2018)

My Crock pot sits in my 'appliance graveyard' in the basement, along side the quesadilla maker, air fryer, waffle maker, snow cone machine, vegetable juicer, butter churn and a bunch of other one time wonders.  It falls under the category of " it seemed like a good idea at the time".   Not that there is anything wrong with it, just not my style.  I feel its a different way of cooking ( not that there is anything wrong with it), but I dont feel it adds anything extra, and I love sitting by any pot stirring and tasting and tweaking.  Thats the part of cooking i love and enjoy.  I dont mind babysitting  a pot for hours. Its actually relaxing for me.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2018)

You slow cook babies?

I KNEW there was something up with supposed vegematarians...

I guess that's where baby oil comes from.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 26, 2018)

I do find my slow cooker useful for boiling a bacon hock or a small ham but it doesn't stay in the pot forever. The advantage is that it won't boil over or boil dry so I don't need to police it all the time it's cooking.

I spend Christmas with cousins - houseful of us - great fun. My contribution is the Christmas Pudding. I have taken over the family pudding-making job from my late aunt who had taken over from my grandmother and I make them in various sizes for all the family from two portion pudds up to one for 9 people. We are not talking one or two pudds here - more like 10 a year! Very steamy kitchen!

Last year I had a brain wave. I cooked my small Christmas puddings in the slow cookers. Worked like a dream and less steam in the kitchen. Only the very big ones needed the giant 2 gallon saucepans


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 26, 2018)

To each his own. 
That is like arguing about taste. 
Some are better on the stove, some are better in the crock pot, though I have not found that one yet.


----------



## Addie (Sep 26, 2018)

Spike has my slow cooker. Also my kitchen aid, and several other appliances that plug in. 

I am scheduled to attend a class (at my request) on how to balance myself in the kitchen and still be able to cook for myself safely. I too enjoy tending to my pot on the stove and using that tasting spoon to see how it is all coming along. And then the aroma fills the air, and I know it is time to taste again. 

Pirate wants some homemade beef stew. I will be getting my groceries on the third of next month. He will get his beef stew. A great big pot of it.


----------



## profnot (Sep 29, 2018)

I think that "slow cooker taste" is the taste of boiled vegetables.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 1, 2018)

profnot said:


> I think that "slow cooker taste" is the taste of boiled vegetables.



The article linked above totally explains it


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 6, 2018)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Are slow cooking electric crock pots superior to covered saucepans on a gas stovetop for making soups?



You know the old acronym RI-RO? = "Rubbish In - Rubbish Out" 

It takes more than just an electric slow cooker to make good soup. Good ingredients and careful prep make a superior soup, not just a slow cooker. As my Gran used to say "You can't make a silk purse out of a pig's ear".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2018)

There was a soup I made in a slow cooker that came out horrible.  I put some pearl barley, onion, celery, potatoes, carrot, cabbage and Kielbasa all into the slow cooker on medium heat.  I let it cook all night and to the next evening.  I was expecting this wonderful soup with all of the flavors maried together, along with the seasonings I had added.  What I got was soup with veggie mush, and sausage that was so out, though it was completely submerged in the broth, that it was like chewing on sawdust filled casing.  All meats, when overcooked, dry out, no matter where the heat comes from.  So a slow cooker doesn't make great soup.  Proper technique, and good ingredients makes a great soup. 

As I stated in a previous post, I've had excellent result making soup in a dutch oven in the oven, on the stove top, in the pressure cooker, even over a camp fire.  Soup is liquid, with flavorful veggies, and meats, usually paired with aromatics.  They can be broth, saucey, creamy, thick, thin, and can be nothing more than a flavored broth.  i have a whole cookbook that i wrote on just soups, stews and chowders.  I learned a lot about wet cooking techniques by making soups, and had good teachers, my parents, and grandparents.  Don't oversimplify or make too complex the art of soupmaking.  It's easy, and rewarding.  But you have to follow the rules, as different ingredients react differently to temperature, time under temperature, acidity, alkalinity, and seasonings.  Soup can be as simpble as using the shells from cleaned shrimp to make a clear, shrimp flavored broth, what I call an essence soup, to a robust, full flavored chili, with beans and onions, and tomatoes, and beef, and peppers, and maybe some fresh corn tortillas used to thicken it.

Rather than ask if slow cookers make the best soup, let us know what kind of soup you want to make, and we'll all chime in with techniques, and ingredients to make the best version we know how to make.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 8, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I strongly urge anyone interested in this thread to take the time to read all of this article.
> 
> *Rick*, I sincerely hope you will take particular note of the proof about split pea soup.



I  read the whole article and I have no idea what the author is talking  about. I've made split pea soup in my crock pot and it comes out looking  thick and creamy like his version from a pressure cooker. 

I've never had any problems getting peas or beans softened or tenderized in a crock pot, either.

And I sure don't know what he means by "meat remains tougher". One of the reasons I use my crock pot is because I end up with such tender meat. One of the things I like to cook on occasion is just to put a raw, seasoned chicken in my crock pot for 8 hours. It doesn't look pretty when it comes out, but tender? I pull on the leg and the bone comes right out of the meat. I'll never poach another chicken breast. The chicken breast I cooked in the crock pot for the first time a couple weeks ago turned out so tender and moist, that's going to be my go to from now on.

Same with a pork roast. I've done the same pork roast both in an oven and in a crock pot. I far prefer the crock pot. If I don't want the roast swimming in fat, I ball up some foil and put that on the bottom, then put the roast on top of those. But you can eat my roasts with a fork and not even need a knife to cut it.

I make my refried beans in the crock pot and they're delicious and much better than anything out of a can. 

I don't make everything in a crock pot, but it has its place in cooking.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 8, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> I  read the whole article and I have no idea what the author is talking  about. I've made split pea soup in my crock pot and it comes out looking  thick and creamy like his version from a pressure cooker.
> 
> I've never had any problems getting peas or beans softened or tenderized in a crock pot, either.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. The slow cooker is just a useful appliance. It won't make its owner a better or a worse cook. 

As my grannie used to say "It's a poor workman who blames his tools"


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 8, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


" *I let it cook all night and to the next evening.*". 

Chief - what did you expect? (I hope you were joking)


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 8, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> There was a soup I made in a slow cooker that came out horrible.  I put some pearl barley, onion, celery, potatoes, carrot, cabbage and Kielbasa all into the slow cooker on medium heat.  I let it cook all night and to the next evening.  I was expecting this wonderful soup with all of the flavors maried together, along with the seasonings I had added.  What I got was soup with veggie mush, and sausage that was so out, though it was completely submerged in the broth, that it was like chewing on sawdust filled casing.


  I don't know what temperature medium is on your slow cooker, but it's probably in the neighborhood of 220 - 230 F.  Sounds like your soup was cooking for more than 20 hours.  There is a technical term for cooking like that - it's called  "cooking the snot out of it"!  With cabbage cooking for that long of a period, I would think your house would have "old boarding house" smell.  You can roast a whole pig in less time than you cooked your soup.


Don't blame the slow cooker.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2018)

Way back on page one this 2004 post was reopened with this.




thegrindre said:


> I must admit that there is definitely a difference! I've made my soups both ways and voude to never use the stove top method for soups again. *Slow cooking is the best and more flavorful way to make soup.*




Since then, has anybody changed their mind?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I don't know what temperature medium is on your slow cooker, but it's probably in the neighborhood of 220 - 230 F.  Sounds like your soup was cooking for more than 20 hours.  There is a technical term for cooking like that - it's called  "cooking the snot out of it"!  With cabbage cooking for that long of a period, I would think your house would have "old boarding house" smell.  You can roast a whole pig in less time than you cooked your soup.
> 
> 
> Don't blame the slow cooker.


  I agree that it wasn't the fault of the slow cooker.  The point that I was making is that no matter whether you are using a slow cooker, a pressure cooker, a dutch oven, or a simple covered pot, if you use it correctly, your will be rewarded with good, even great food.  If you use poor technique, as I did with that particular soup, you end up with a mess.  

Seeeeeeey; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## caseydog (Oct 9, 2018)

To me, using a slow cooker/crock pot kind of ruins why I like to cook. Set it and forget it is like buying take-out. I like to cook, check, taste, season, and fuss over my food, including soups. 

I have a small crock pot that I use for some things, but not many. I make a side of canned black beans and _Rotel_ tomatoes that the crock pot works well with, and since it is all canned ingredients, it's not like I am actually "cooking," anyway. 

If I'm making soup from scratch, I like to make it a project -- especially on a cold, rainy day. 

CD


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 19, 2020)

So you sauté before you use the slow cooker like you may on stovetop


----------



## cookieee (Jan 19, 2020)

We do only if the recipe says to.  We have a slow cooker that the inside can lift out and go on the stove. It sure cuts down on pans to wash.  

We like using a slow cooker once in awhile. It comes in handy when DH (he has to do all the cooking now) will be busy all day and not up to doing much cooking at dinner time.  He thinks of it as his "day off" lol

I just read in one of my cooking mag. that I receive a different use for a slow cooker that I never thought of before.  They just put some water in it, turned it on low and kept jars of things like chocolate, dips and such in it that you would serve at a party or such and it melted and kept warm.  I'm sure there are a lot of other uses for them that we just haven't thought of.

So, don't get rid of your slow cookers people. Just like us ol folks, we still can come in handy for something. You just never know when. lol


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 19, 2020)

If you start with a good quality broth, you will make a good soup regardless..I guess slow cooking will help draw more flavor out of the meat/veg, but then you also get real mush veg..I like mine to have a bit of fight left in them..


----------



## cookieee (Jan 19, 2020)

I guess a lot of the people that have posted here, like to make their own soup recipes, but I have found that if we follow a recipe, we don't run into any problems .


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 19, 2020)

I find the main difference is recycling the steam or releasing it. If you find it to water you can put a paper towel across the top to remove the water cycle. It may need replacing depending on cooking time. I first saw this done with meat balls as to not let the sauce go watery


----------



## cookieee (Jan 19, 2020)

Our slow cooker comes with a hole in the lid, which sometimes is a bad thing. Well, that does depend on what's cooking and for how long.  My office is just off the kitchen and very close to the slow cooker. lol


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2020)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Are slow cooking electric crock pots superior to covered saucepans on a gas stovetop for making soups?


Hi Tom--welcome! I have used both, but IMO, what makes a superior soup is the stock.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 19, 2020)

cookieee said:


> I guess a lot of the people that have posted here, like to make their own soup recipes,* but I have found that if we follow a recipe, we don't run into any problems *.




Cookie, I'd venture to guess the vast majority of the cooks here seldom follow savory recipes to the letter. By the way, be very careful where you get your recipes as not every recipe can be trusted. I've seen blatant mistakes written by famous professional cooks turn out to be real failures...memories of a recipe I followed from Ina Garden.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Cookie, I'd venture to guess the vast majority of the cooks here seldom follow savory recipes to the letter. By the way, be very careful where you get your recipes as not every recipe can be trusted. I've seen blatant mistakes written by famous professional cooks turn out to be real failures...memories of a recipe I followed from Ina Garden.


This was why I had to test-drive the recipes supplied by the 10-12 chefs in the Ottawa, Ontario area. Steps missing, food safety (fiddlehead fern prep comes to mind). I typically don't follow recipes for savory--inspiration. I do, however, follow recipes when I bake (which isn't often since I don't eat sweets).


----------



## cookieee (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks Kayelle.  As you know, I have been saving and using recipes for quite a few years,  and sorry to say, I can't remember if we found any failures due to the authors or us. lol
But we use recipes that at least look right and make sense. Thank goodness we have had more success than failures.

Of course we don't use recipes every day. DH is very good at winging it.


----------

